# Marinated Feta? Also need brine recipe!



## Island Creek Farm

I'm making Feta this week...has anyone tried a marinated form of it? I have my herb-and-sun dried tomato-infused oil left from making marinated mozzerella, was thinking of trying Feta in it...if anyone has, please get me your input!

I also am trying to find a brine recipe for the Feta that doesn't knock your socks off. The one I used (was either from Ricki's book or Hoegger's Feta package, can't remember) infused the Feta with SO much salt it never tasted right, even w/soaking..has anyone developed a milder form?

Thanks much in advance!


----------



## nightskyfarm

Get Margaret Morris's book "The Cheesemaker's Manual". She has a section on brine solutions for Light, Medium and Heavy Brine. I use a light brine solution of 7 ozs of sea salt to a half gallon of water with a Tb of cider vinegar for all of my brined cheeses; feta or havarti. This book is well worn in my cheese room; an invaluable reference for the cheesemaker. I have even spoken with her on the telephone when I was having cheese issues, wonderful, knowledgeable woman.


----------



## Leo

For marinated Feta, I usually brine for a day or two then proceed to jar. It helps with saltiness, plus I just feel more creative with oil(and herbs), then straight up brine and booze-brine alternatives.


----------



## goatkid

We don't like our feta in brine because it gets too salty. We press it in cheese cloth, then salt it and put it in a ziplock bag at room temperature for two days. I then either store it in the fridge or marinate it in a mixture of mostly olive oil with a little canola oil. I season it with a variety of things including sundried tomatoes, garlic and Italian seasoning.


----------



## Island Creek Farm

I tried sun dried tomato in my mozz marinade, it put brown spots on the cheese where it touched. Is there a way around this? I guess I could make the marinade and strain it?


----------

